# How long does it take castor oil to work?



## TaraD.

Castor oil was on my list of things that I knew I would *never* try in order to induce labor naturally. However, my doctor will not let me go any longer and has scheduled me to be induced tomorrow morning. To be honest, the thought of taking castor oil scares me less than the thought of receiving pit. Have you had any experience with castor oil to naturally induce? If I took it in the next hour, would it take effect/put me into labor within 12 hours? How long would it take for the nasty side effects of castor oil to wear off if it ends up not working and I indeed have to be induced in the morning?


----------



## 1babysmom

I took it after my "due date"- about 2 tbsps at a time in orange juice. It did send me to the potty for a few hours but was otherwise ineffective. But it did NOT give me painful intestinal cramps or anything, either.


----------



## Dabble

Don't try it mama. That's all the advice I can give.


----------



## Changed

I understand the feeling of urgency but try to keep in mind, your doctor works for you. He doesn't get to allow or disallow anything. You can refuse and depending on the situation, may be wise to do just that.


----------



## thismama

What's the deal? Why is he insisting on induction? Unless there is a VALID medical reason, I would seriously consider refusing. It will set your birth down a very different path if you get induced.


----------



## so_blessed

It worked for me! I was in the hospital many hours after my water had broken, being told they needed to induce. I wanted anything but pitocin. I knew two other ladies who had used it successfully.

I took the amount prescribed by my MW (like half the small bottle)...within 15 minutes I was vomiting and had diarrhea....which wasn't fun, but.......within 20 minutes after that I was pushing my baby out! I went from no contractions to the castor oil emptying my body and having really strong contractions, and I was able to deliver w/o any meds. Hope this helps!


----------



## alegna

Your dr. "will not *let* you"????!?!?!?!?

Tell him where he can stick it.

He can't drop you at this point. And he can't make you be induced. Just don't show up.

-Angela


----------



## just_lily

My mom took castor oil with me. I was 10 days late, and the doc recommended it. She took it around 10pm (after my brothers' hockey practice) and I was born at 6am. I am not sure how much she took though.


----------



## crazydiamond

Didn't do a thing for me.

At 41w6d, I took 2oz, then a few hours later, another 2oz, then a few hours later another 2oz. I didn't get so much as a single intestinal cramp or diarrhea. . let alone contractions or labor. I seem to be "immune" to the effects of castor oil.

And the next day, with no labor or baby in hand, I was induced with pitocin. Since I was a VBAC, I only got a small amount, but I was able to effectively labor through it for 15 hrs, when it was decided I was getting sectioned. Long story, but I posted it in the birth stories subforum if you want to read.


----------



## donnamr3211

Try walking, breast pump, sex and spicy food. Unless he can give you a good reason just don't go in and let him. Good luck!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Castor oil can leave you dehydrated. I advise NOT to use it. I feel it can be dangerous as...dehydration can lead to complications.
Maybe try drinking a whole bunch of red rasberry leaf tea instead.
I am not telling you what to do/not do. Just giving my humble opinion((that I feel strongly about)))


----------



## BlessedOne

Well how is everything? Did you go to the appointment or shun it off? Did you go into labor naturally or what?
I personally would never take castor oil......it just does not seem right to me.


----------



## JustVanessa

After suffering through one failed induction, I would consider castor oil. I would rather poop than have a c/s.

How did it go?


----------



## lovingmommyhood

Not sure how things are going for you! Maybe you went into labor already. I have no idea how safe castor oil is but what I've been told by my midwife (I was asking for my friend was was due a few days ago) the dose is 4 oz (YUCK) put in 4 oz. of rootbeer. Shake it up to suspend the oil and drink it down.

Hope you don't go in for the induction.


----------



## Mary-Beth

Hope all is well.

I was going to say you don't have to be induced...like others have said your Dr. cannot make you. It is your choice.

I know many people who had success with castor oil triggering labor. All of the were 41+ weeks so I think they were just about ready and that was the final push to trigger it all.


----------



## tanyam926

I went way over my due date with my second baby and my midwife told me not to try castor oil. She said the reason it may work and gives you diarrhea and vomiting is because it is like a poison to your body.

A few of my friends and I used Dr. Christopher's Prenatal formula. It has blue cohosh, black cohosh, false unicorn root, and a few other things I can't remember off the top of my head. I cleared it w/ my midwife and took it once (the directions said to use it starting at 38 wks, but my midwife said she had moms before that had better results just taking it once or twice). So I took it at 9 pm on friday night, was in labor by 11 pm and had my baby at 12:22 pm on saturday.

It may have been a coincidence, but I had 2 other friends pg at the same time as I was that went over (week or more) and tried it. They, like me, seemed to be getting contractions for days/wks that wouldn't progress.

I generally think it's better to just wait it out, but sometimes you are desperate! I know the feeling. I was miserable, could barely move, had cx that would start, then nothing. He ended up being 10 lbs 12 oz., and was just in a bad position in there!

Good luck!


----------



## newlywaaz

bumping to see if there is an update, and add my .02. I took castor oil with my first at 39+ weeks and my water broke 4 hours later, baby born 9 hours after that. Lots of oily poop the entire time, all the way through the first day PP (ick). No real feelings about whether it "worked" for me, but I don't think I'll do it again this time unless I get desperate.

I know my insurance won't cover me or baby medically if I go against doc's orders to induce and there are any birth complications, so this girl might be facing something similar...


----------



## akwifeandmomma

Worked great for me. I took it at around 8 PM and had a baby at 7:39 AM. Birth story in my siggy.









Wondering if there's an update?


----------



## amnda527

I was 8 days past my due date with zero signs of baby on it's way. I took the castor oil, I think 2tbsp, and 6 hours later I had a bloody show. Immediately after that I was on the toilet, with a mixture of serious cramps and hard core labor. Lilah Grace was born 6 hours after labor started. So 12 hours from drinking the castor oil. I didn't have any problems with dehydration, but I was drinking a lot of water all throughout labor.


----------



## 7kiddosmom

I was 2 or 3 days over due with my 6th, I took castor oil and with in an hour or so I was running to the restroom. It was about 6:00pm when I took it and my son was born at almost midnight.

With my 8th baby, I was 38 weeks and a few days. My mw and I knew he was going to be big, and I had had 2 shoulder dystocias (with my 2 previous births) because of GD. We were trying to get things started so that I could have my homebirth and not have to go to the hospital. I took the castor oil, more than I did with number 6, and NOTHING. I mean ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, I didn't even have to use the bathroom once. We tried other things, nipple stimulation, sex, stripping membranes, etc nothing worked. I ended up at 39 weeks at the hospital for an induction, no shoulder dystocia, but thick meconium that my mw would have transfered for anyways. I don't regret trying to get things started because I very much wanted my homebirth, but it wasn't meant to be.

So, IMO, if your body is ready it will probably work, if your body isn't ready then it probably won't.


----------



## TaraD.

Thank you so much for all of the advice!!! I ended up going into labor naturally that evening! If you'd like, you can read my birth story here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=888593


----------



## donnamr3211

I am soooooo glad it happened on it's on for you. I look forward to reading your birth story. Thank you for sharing it and CONGRATS!!


----------



## Ligeia

Congratulations! So glad everything worked out nicely for you and your little babe!


----------



## Mommytobe2014

I took castor oil around 8pm. I've been to the bathroom 4 times, could it still induce labor?? Or if not when will it wear off?


----------

